# Ball gizmos



## weebster (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone use those ball gizmos that mark the ball and is supposed to help your putting??


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

You mean the check-n-go?
I have one, not sure how much good it does. In theory I guess it sounds good, but I usually buy a sleeve at the club, and don't have it with me to mark the balls
Edit: besides, I don't putt good enough for it to matter LOL


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

You know..I am not just a firm believer in this..but I think it makes a difference, to a certain extent. Only on greens that are pretty flat, will you notice a tiny difference in the way the ball rolls..but it is so insigficicant, that I really don't think it does much. Your ball will roll smoother, but as far as on greens, with a lot of break, it won't make a bit of difference. The line will do more for you, than the balancing will. Haven't tried it for driving...


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

If someone bought it for me, I'd probably use it, but I wouldn't pay 40 bucks for the thing.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

If your looking for perfect balls, Pelz (putting guru) suggests using Epsom Salt baths to determine if a ball is round. But considering all the other things that can cause a putt to go off line, having a perfectly round balls is insugnificant.


----------

